# Was bedeutet implementieren?



## pinkcrime (18. Mai 2015)

Implementiere die rekursive Methode....mit folgender Vorschrift.
Heißt das einfach dass man einen Code schreiben soll oder hat das was mit Pseudocode zu tun....?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## stg (18. Mai 2015)

pinkcrime hat gesagt.:


> Heißt das einfach dass man einen Code schreiben soll (...) ?



Ja, genau das ist gemeint.


----------

